# Espresso at altitude - what changes to make???



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm now based at altitude (1850m/6500ft) and have immediately noticed my Nuova Simonelli Musica doesn't operate quite as it used to!

A couple of things in particular:

- uneven extraction: a large divot appears in each puck/gushes through this point.

- powerful steaming: the steaming is wild, pretty difficult to control, so my milk has been pretty poor.

I'm guessing this may be related to the boiling point being lower/pressure changes, but I'm not quite sure, and wouldn't know what variables are change!

My initial thoughts are to lower the boiler pressure, but I've not done this before, and don't fully understand the consequences of doing so - boiler pressure is currently sat at 1.5 bar.

Thoughts welcome!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Boiling point is like 94c ?

Reduce your machine temp!


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

Indeed, it's 94c, although presumably that only affects anything once it leaves the machine (given the machine itself is pressurised)? Everything certainly sounds high pressure, pressure relief after shots is loud...

The only way to reduce the machine temp would be the pressurestat, but it's a campini one, like this:









It doesn't look like it should be tinkered with, anyone have any experience of altering these?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

You turn the slotted screw on the left, to increase/reduce the steam pressure (there should be + & - markings around the correct screw). Just adjust the screw 1/8 turn at a time, blow off some steam to activate the pressure switch, then check the steam gauge reading. Repeat as necessary to reach 1.0-1.1 bar.....

Then put a small blob of Tippex on the screw to fix it in position.


----------

